# football manager 2007 wont install



## sean5145 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hya my football manager 2007 wont install right !

it says i need 2 try it on console or silent flag settings but i dont know what this means ????/


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi sean5145 and welcome to TSF,

Did the installation finish?
This message usually appears when you try and run the game in Vista. If it has successfully installed try patching the game with the lastest update. 
Football Manager 2007 (Patch 7.0.2)


----------



## jsnowden009 (Jan 28, 2009)

it wont install on my computer it gets as far as processing and just stays on that and does nothing


----------



## SHAGGY77 (Aug 17, 2010)

Football manager 2007 won`t install says i need to try it on console or silent flag i have windows 7


----------

